# تعرف على الفرق بين المهندس و التقني



## كونترول (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أعلم أن هناك الكثير مثلي قد سأل نفسه مرات كثيرة ماهو الفرق بين مهندس إلكترونيك وتقني إلكترونيك
إن التقني يقوم بعملية الصيانة وتصليح الأجهزة و المهندس يقوم بدراسة لمعرفة لماذا تعطل الجهاز و ماهوا سبب العطل لتفادي هذا المشكل في المرة المقبلة ( من المفروض )


----------



## ahmed_xp (3 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير
نتمنا لك التوفيق دائما
*​


----------



## سلام هاشم (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تعقيبا على الفرق بين المهندس والتقني 
انا اعرف كثير من التقنيين لديهم خبره ومعلومات اكثر من المهندسين ويتعاملون معه على اساس مهندس
بالخبره والحوار وحتى تصميم دوائر الكترونيه ,انا اعتقد ان الحب (حب عمله)هو الذي يجعله يبدع


----------



## AHMED110068 (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لاكن اضن ان الفرق بسيط المهندس وضيفته تكوين الجهاز يعني صنع الدارة من الصفر اما التقني فمهمته هي صيانة الداراتو الاجهزة


----------



## abdulraman (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا خريج جامعة قطر كلية التكنولوجية حاصل على دبلوم هندسة مدنية سنة 1995 في سنتين ونص , بس القانون شرط ان تحصل على البكارلريوس لكي تصبح مهندس _هل الخبره في العمل لمدة 20 سنة يجعلني ان اسمي وظيفتي مهندس
وشكرا


----------



## علي طه (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم المشكلة في العراق ان التقني يعتبر اقل ذكاءأ من المهندس الاعتيادي على الرغم من الدراسة هي اربعة سنوات حلها حال الهندسة الاعتيادية وكذلك التقني يقوم بكل وظائف المهندس حتى في التصميم والبحث وحل كل المشاكل الفنية المتعلقة بالاختصاص لابل اكثر حرصأ على عمله من المهندس مع احترامي للمهندسين.......وأسف على الاطالة


----------



## حسين كريم حسن (1 يناير 2011)

اعتقد ان فهم السؤال هو نصف الجواب ارجو الدقه في طرح السؤال مع التقدير


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (2 يناير 2011)

مرحبا بكم اعزائي الكرام . بعض الاخوة كانوا يقولون ان التقني احسن من المهندس : هذا صحيح والسبب يعود الى كون التقني يعمل بيديه وعقله . ليس فقط بعقله . فنرجوا منك ايها المهندس الكريم ان تعمل بيديك ايضا كي تعم الفائدة لكل الاطراف . وبذلك انا لا انتقص من المهندسين لا انما هناك الكثير الكثير منهم يجلسون وراء المكاتب ولا يتجولون باماكن العمل او حتى لو تجولوا لم يأخذو الاهتمام الكبير اثناء وجود عطل ما حيث انهم يلجؤن الى المخططات المكتبية . وفقط يعطون امر العمل والصيانة وهم في مكاتبهم . ولهذا السبب نرى تقدّم العقول الغربية على عقولنا , كون المهندس الغربي يمد يده بالعمل قبل العامل نفسه او قبل الفني اثناء الصيانه او التصليح . وهذا ما لا يقبل به المهندس العربي كون شهادته الحاصل عليها اعلى من غيره . ويرى انه الرجل الماستر بكل الامور ولا يدري انه يدمّر نفسه ومستقبله وعمله 
من كذا تصرفات . مع فائق احترامي الى المهندس الجاد والمجتهد في عمله .


----------



## howkman (21 يناير 2011)

وايش المطلوب من هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال اعتقد انه طلاب الكليات الجدد هم الذين يتناقشون به .!!
والجواب على هكذا سؤال طويل جدا ومضني ولكن هنالك ملاحظه واحده اقولها كما قالها زميل لي في
كلية الهندسه انه:
الفني هو يد المهندس والمهندس هو عقل الفني فاحدهما يكمل الاخر 
وشكرا


----------



## howkman (21 يناير 2011)

علي طه قال:


> السلام عليكم المشكلة في العراق ان التقني يعتبر اقل ذكاءأ من المهندس الاعتيادي على الرغم من الدراسة هي اربعة سنوات حلها حال الهندسة الاعتيادية وكذلك التقني يقوم بكل وظائف المهندس حتى في التصميم والبحث وحل كل المشاكل الفنية المتعلقة بالاختصاص لابل اكثر حرصأ على عمله من المهندس مع احترامي للمهندسين.......وأسف على الاطالة


 اخي انت تعرف كيف يصل الطالب الى كلية الهندسه وكيف يعاني الى ان يتخرج
وكيف يصل الطالب الى المعهد وكيف يتخرج


----------



## kasimalbasry (30 يناير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء اني ارى المهندس والتقني والفني يكمل بعضهم بعض وشكرا


----------



## eng.tawfeeq (24 فبراير 2011)

_انا احمل شهادةبكالوريوس هندسة تقنية_
_ دراسة المهندس والمهندس التقني مثل بعض ونفس المواد الدراسية_


----------



## عمرو الحبشي (25 فبراير 2011)

المهندس و الفني كلاهما يكمل الأخر ليصبح فريق عمل ناجح (المهندس بلغته و دراسته النظرية و الفني بخبرته العملية) و عندما يأخذ المهندس الخبرة العملية يصبح مهندس قوي جدا.........في النهاية كلاهما له دور في نجاح فريق العمل.


----------

